# Gestation period for queens



## beeup (Apr 10, 2010)

How long after queen cell is capped will she emerge? I put a couple of capped cells in a queenless hive.


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Caste Hatch Cap Emerge	
Queen 3½ days 8 days +-1 16 days +-1 Laying 28 days +-5
Worker 3½ days 9 days +-1 20 days +-1 Foraging 42 days +-7
Drone 3½ days 10 days +-1 24 days +-1 Flying to DCA 38 days +-5
RDH


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, that looks like a cut-n-paste from Michael Bush's _Beemath_ page.  

Here's a link to that page:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm

The chart at the link has the same numbers as _Rube63_'s post, but the formatting is a little easier to read.
:lookout:


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

That would be pupation, not gestation!
Wrong order. Insect, not mammal.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Queen Cells from egg to sealing 8 days from sealing to hatching should be another 8 days a total of 16 days. Some time they might hatch in 15 and a half days

If just sealed your cell will hatch in about 8 days.


----------

